# Need CPU Heatsink for Intel i5 2500K



## esudip (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello All,

I am planning for a brand new i5 2500K processor and I want to overclock it to 4.0-4.5 Ghz so please suggest me a Good CPU Cooler between price range of 3-3.5 K

Will CM Hyper 212+ will handle the temperature ???


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

No, hyper 212+ can't handle at 4.5 ghz.Better you get Noctua NH U12P SE2 @3.5k from TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITwares Ecommerce.

*i.imgur.com/Y0uX2.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

If you are into look of heat-sink then go for V6GT @3.8K


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> If you are into look of heat-sink then go for V6GT @3.8K



Hey man Noctua NH-U12P SE2 is better than V6GT.I got v6gt because that time noctua isn't available at theitwares.
@OP- Get Noctua NH-U12P SE2 eyes closed.


----------



## esudip (Sep 20, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> If you are into look of heat-sink then go for V6GT @3.8K



Actually I brought CoolerMaster V6GT but the problem is it's Height

I have HAF22 Cabinet with a side panel fan and V6GT need some more height 



Tenida said:


> No, hyper 212+ can't handle at 4.5 ghz.Better you get Noctua NH U12P SE2 @3.5k from TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITwares Ecommerce.
> 
> Thanks But Will this product really handle my Heat ???
> and How is the Company because I never Herd about this company.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

Arey Noctua makes best air cooler.
Check this thread for more help
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-bridge.html


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Hey man Noctua NH-U12P SE2 is better than V6GT.I got v6gt because that time noctua isn't available at theitwares.
> @OP- Get Noctua NH-U12P SE2 eyes closed.



I specified the term 'look'.  Noctua NH-U12P SE2 is better than V6GT at every aspect except for its look (i.e. no led). Sometimes people wanna show-off everything and so it was a side suggestion. 

@OP: if you don't care about look then Noctua is the way to go


----------



## esudip (Sep 22, 2011)

Which One is the Best ???

1) Noctua NH-U12DX

OR

2) Noctua NH-D14


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2011)

Noctua NH-U12DX is not better.
D14 is better.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Noctua NH-U12DX is better.



i think d14 is better

is one of the  best among air coolers

also op can consider Coolit Alc R120  will fit into his budjet

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6158/6171700035_55c66acae8.jpg
coolerwithfans by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

and the r120 on my system
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5237/5858367287_59a4596c47.jpg
P6210321 (Medium) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## esudip (Sep 27, 2011)

I brought Thermatright Silver Arrow for 4500/-

Hope it will handle my OC temp !!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ congrats 

Where from you got that and it would be great if you can share some pics and temp readings.


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 28, 2011)

Get the Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX quite comparable to NH-D14 at much cheaper price. Its available at Primeagb.


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ Op has already bought the cooler ie Thermatright Silver Arrow for 4500


----------



## esudip (Sep 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ congrats
> 
> Where from you got that and it would be great if you can share some pics and temp readings.



Yes I will upload the pics after OC

Please check it out this is my Temp rating before Overclock at Full Load on CPU
Max is : 54 C

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6177/6197155142_a387ff9f10.jpg


And this is Temp rating after OC @ 4.8 Ghz At Full Load
Max is 57 C


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6013/6197155738_1f155d5e9f.jpg

I am using Asus P8Z68-V Motherboard with Intel i5-2500K processor and *Thermalright Silver Arrow* as a Heatsink.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2011)

^^ cool temps - you can go beyond 5+ Ghz with that cooler


----------



## esudip (Oct 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ cool temps - you can go beyond 5+ Ghz with that cooler



I am thinking to take it to 5.0 Ghz but will do after some time......Let me monitor it when I am gaming for 4-5 hors


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 1, 2011)

Put it to stress test for 8 hours . . More iteration . congrats on silver arrow


----------



## esudip (Oct 1, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Put it to stress test for 8 hours . . More iteration . congrats on silver arrow



Yes Bro I will........on Tomorrow Sunday.....Will post results on soon.....Hope the results will be happy so I will OC to 5.0 Ghz


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2011)

^^ do post the cpu vcore you set in bios


----------



## macho84 (Oct 27, 2011)

@Sudip
Can you let me know how did you overclock and which is the best software to monitor temps. I had hardware monitor and SPEED FAN. Let me know if any more required.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2011)

for temp/volt monitoring nothing is better than hwinfo 
HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

*@esudip:* Great results! Where from you bought the cooler?


----------



## esudip (Oct 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> *@esudip:* Great results! Where from you bought the cooler?



From Cassette World @ Lamington Road Mumbai !!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2011)

it's available at 4k now 

Theitdepot - Thermalright Silver Arrow CPU Cooler ( our forum member MegaMind has found this - thanks to him )


----------



## macho84 (Nov 18, 2011)

Its 100 lesser with PrimeABGB. CHECK IN EBAY.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 18, 2011)

Woah...I didn't know SB can easily go upto the 5 GHz mark...I could only manage 4.2 on mine..Maybe it's time for an upgrade 
Nice work btw..


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2011)

the rig you already have is good enough but if you want to get a SB rig and push to 5 Ghz mark you better change the CPU cooler - with Hyper 212+ you would be able to hit ~4.2/4.5 Ghz easily though


----------



## macho84 (Nov 19, 2011)

Top I am currently at 4.3 ghz. Previously i was using cm600 I tried extreme clocking through Asus suite 2 but 4.67 the system was unstable. I was only using one fan of SA at that time Now all upgraded. Can i push to atleast 4.6ghz. Also i was wondering currently my cpu is keep on fluctuating from 1.6gh to straight 4.3 ghz Does it affect anything for long run. Keeps on fluctuating when requires power but constant when hard calculation are there . Idle its 1.6. Cant it be 3.3 to 4.3 this fluctuation is good though just 1ghz jump instead 3ghz jump.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2011)

if you can keep the load temp under 70c then you can push it to 4.6 Ghz and regarding the speed fluctuation it's the effect of cpu power saving features - when there's less processing power needed the cpu just reduce the clock speed and core voltage - this is perfectly safe and it's actually good for the cpu


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 19, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Top I am currently at 4.3 ghz. Previously i was using cm600 I tried extreme clocking through Asus suite 2 but 4.67 the system was unstable. I was only using one fan of SA at that time Now all upgraded. Can i push to atleast 4.6ghz. Also i was wondering currently my cpu is keep on fluctuating from 1.6gh to straight 4.3 ghz Does it affect anything for long run. Keeps on fluctuating when requires power but constant when hard calculation are there . Idle its 1.6. Cant it be 3.3 to 4.3 this fluctuation is good though just 1ghz jump instead 3ghz jump.



increases u r  processor life decreases power consumption is called the intel speed-step technology


----------

